# Jaundice coming back?



## emilyp83

Just yesterday the community SCBU nurse was saying that Louie was looking much less orange but then by the afternoon and today he is starting to look more orange again. Is it something that will just calm back down again? He is still having wet, dirty nappies and is still feeding and no more sleepy than usual.


----------



## brookesmumma

with brooke, her jaundice was reoccurring.. especially during the first 5 weeks where some days would be better than others! so it should calm down again :)

:flow:xx


----------



## emilyp83

We're back in the hospital waiting for test results :-(


----------



## ButtonJessie

Try not to worry, my little girl is doing the exact same thing. Some days she's worse than others. We ended up back in hospital last Friday and they tested her blood to check her liver and kidney function, and I had to get a urine sample from her (nightmare!). All came back clear. Her SBR was 220 which is high, but they said just to get as much fluids down her as possible and stick her in sunlight whenever I can. 

Hope Louies tests come back clear. xxx


----------



## summer rain

Same problem here; my son's (born full term, 38+4) level has gone back up to well over 300; despite having phototherapy over a week ago and otherwise gainnig weight and being absolutely fine. Hope the tests go well, its such a nightmare; we have to go back on Friday and with my eldest he was jaundiced for 12 weeks despite gaining weight well and otherwise being healthy (and having intensive 4 light phototherapy for 90 hours).

Yes taking a urine sample from a baby; is such a nightmare; they used to have these little bags but for some reason at my local hospital they don't anymore you have to collect it in a pot instead; my son took over an hour and a half to 'produce' his sample and they wouldn't let us go until he did.


----------



## mummy3

Do you breastfeed?
All my kids have had severe jaundice and then breastmilk jaundice which went on for months. My son was under phototherapy for a week and then we got home, 2 days later he was back in again under the lights. 

Good luck at the hospital:flower:


----------



## emilyp83

We were able to come home last night thank goodness. His level was high but just below the treatment line so they are happy to leave it but I have to feed him every 2 hours. I am beastfeeding too so that is contributing to it. Thankfully they had a little bag to stick on to get his sample! Can't imagine how I would catch it in a pot!! Only thing now is that his bloods showed he has an infection so have to keep an eye on that too :-(


----------



## summer rain

My LO is breastfed but this happens with FF babies in both dh's and my family as well in fact the FF babies levels get much higher within the first couple of days and they require phototherapy within 48 hours of the birth. In our local hospital they do tests for substances in their urine that inhibit the passage of bilirubin; I'd presume those substances come from breastmilk, with my other son nothing was ever found; am still waiting for the results from this son they said they will let us know tomorrow. I think one problem in the UK is they just give phototherapy for short bursts of time and until the level is in the 200s, in other countries they give it over a longer period of time (which is helped by having home phototherapy equipment available; in the UK they don't) and until the levels are much much lower


----------

